# Southeast ride



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Planning on going somewhere the 1st weekend of July dunno where yet though anyone have some suggestions or wanna meet up?

wishing I was riding


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I would be down possibly according where yall plan 

the wetter the better


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I been wanting to go down to mud muckers for a weekend, never been but hear it's awesome place to ride. If you guys want we could try and go there?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been wanting to try it to bad....heard the cypress knees are bad there though in some holes 

the wetter the better


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't know about that weekend but would like to go there. Need as many people as possible


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

im down for mud muckers heard alot about it but havent been yet


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

well just read on their website that they are only open 1 weekend a month and they are open the 2nd weekend of july so i cant make mud muckers then so any other places around? hortense is open that weekend theres always sandhill in waycross and creek bottom is having a big event that weekend


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

mcpyro3 said:


> well just read on their website that they are only open 1 weekend a month and they are open the 2nd weekend of july so i cant make mud muckers then so any other places around? hortense is open that weekend theres always sandhill in waycross and creek bottom is having a big event that weekend


Sandhills and hortense are both really close for me. Not sure i'll be able to go saturday but I could easily meet you guys that evening or sunday and ride at either place. I prefer sandhills myself for a day of riding. Been wanting to go to creek bottom too but haven't yet.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i've only been there bout 6 times so far but i do like it better than hortense ya i havent been to creek bottom yet either but my buddys go there all the time and says it pretty good if i go there i'd prob go all weekend cuz its about a 3.5 hr ride from my place thats getting a lil far for a 1 day ride


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Where are these places at?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

south ga.. hortense is in hortense lol sandhill is just north of waycross on us1 and creek bottom is over by ashburn ga


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

We are 3.5-4 hours south from the FL & GA line on the west side (I-75). PLus got a local event the weekend before this, so we will not be able to make it. But maybe with some more planning we can do something sometime during the summer. We can have a group up to around 30 of us if timing is right.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

sounds good i've been wanting to hit some places up down south just lmk in advance when yall wanna plan something cuz i only get 1 weekend a month off(usually the 1st weekend) but can put in for vac if i know far enough ahead of time


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

With the 4th falling mid-week this year, RYC is running the first weekend of July and DGMC is running the second. 

We've been wanting to check out MM, but that's a good 4-5 hour ride for us and will have to be planned out well in advance. On up into Georgia with the quads probably isn't going to happen for me anytime this year, already got two races to be up there with the car & I've been blowing enough money with buying the new bike.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

A lil update we are now going riding either June 30th or July 1st thinking about waycross still but not 100% still open for other places?

wishing I was riding


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

mcpyro3 said:


> A lil update we are now going riding either June 30th or July 1st thinking about waycross still but not 100% still open for other places?
> 
> wishing I was riding


Far as I know that's an open weekend for me. Waycross is good with me but I'm open also.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

10 4 sounds good have you been to waycross recently? i havent been in like 6 months i know theres been alot of rain but wondering if anything else has changed or not as of right now its justs gonna be me, my gf, and my buddy with his new 2012 brute 1st time i get to see a new one in action:rockn:


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Been a couple months since I have been. I know with all this rain the beaver pond, no bottom trail and several others should be some really good riding. Not much changes out there except new side paths getting cut if the others get too bad for the little bikes


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Last time i rode beaver pond i almost sunk my brute tried to go around a buddy that was in my way and fell into a neck deep hole just about the size of my brute... if we goto waycross i might have a few more tag along cuz they dont like hortense that much so were just gonna goto waycross so we have a bigger group hopefully


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

HAHA yeaaa you have to be careful in some of the places along that back property line when the water is up. Things can get bad quick! Bring em on man Waycross is a blast, much better than Hortense for sure for 4wheelers.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

All this rain sounds like it will be mostly gone by the weekend. Should make for some great riding this weekend! So do we have a decision where we want to go? I'd prefer Sandhills in Waycross but I am open to other places. Haven't been riding in over a month so I'm itching to go. :bigok:


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya were going Sunday to sandhill have 4 for sure so far maybe 3 more but were getting pounded with rain right now had 8 inchs in just the last 24hrs and its still coming down should make for some great riding might need lifevest lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone going to the Firecracker bash at creek bottom...Doles ga??? Looking to get a good group together as our normal guys cant ake it...there will only be three to five this time!!


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

TCR is having an event on the 20-22. Always a great time there!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

well was a pretty good day of riding lots of good mud and deep water just ask no substitute for a brute lol he decided to take his swimming without a lifevest got it back goin no probs almost lost a new 2012 brute(1st ride only 7hrs on it) 2 times my gf almost flipped hers a few times and i just had a busted tie rod at the end of the day but all 4 brutes drove back on the trailer so not a bad day in my book


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Agreed man it was a good day of riding even if my brute wanted to go tires up in the river lol. That new brute on OL2s was sweet man, definitely glad his mishaps didn't hurt anything. Like you said though cant complain a bit since all 4 made it back on their own power! Definitely need to do it again soon and get a few more to ride.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

For sure maybe plan a ride either the end of July or begin of August 
Ill keep ya posted 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

mcpyro3 said:


> For sure maybe plan a ride either the end of July or begin of August
> Ill keep ya posted
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Sounds good man I am free most weekends so just let me know. Oh lets see some of the pics the girls took!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

When she uploads them i will post em up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------

